# No Heartbeat at 7 weeks 5 days. Is there no hope?



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi 

Just want your professional opinion. I had a scan pre 6 weeks which showed a small sac (uterine) with yolk sac inside hcg were almost doubling 48hrly i had 2nd scan at 7 weeks 5 days large sac now seen (mean measurement 20.1mm) yolk sac not clearly identified (if says on report). No heartbeat seen. Told very bad news was devastated crying etc told to go home and come back for repeat scan in 10 days (this thurs 20th march would be 9 weeks then). I phoned hosp today asking if i could plse come back tmorrow for repeat scan as i need an end to this limbo turmoil also as i have been led to believe this is probably a missed miscarriage i want to sort a d&c out before easter so i can move on with the grieving process. The staff said no i will have to wait till thurs for scan due to protocol and the fact the sac is more than 20mm. Please can you explain this as this just seems so cruel. I told them i was willing to consent and sign for responsbility isnt a protocol just a guideline people individuals surely must deviate at times. I am so fearful now that come thurs they will not be able to book me for d+c till after easter and i just cannot cope with that. How can i get them to act sooner, going crazy.

Thanks in advance

Trixxie


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

sending you big hugs hun  

Can you speak to your GP? He/she may be able to bring the scan forward. It is hard for me to say how things will turn out for you, I would love to say it will all be fine but you know I can't do that.

Let me know how you get on with your GP

Take care x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Oink i am actually seeing gp tomorrow will try and get him to ring them but really he is useless so not holding out much hope. I really know 95% this is a no hoper, just that 5% of hope. Thanks again.

Is this a blighted ovum or a missed m/c? There was a clear yolk sac at the earlier scan but not clear at last scan?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry hun,  , this happened to me before christmas, so I know how you feel.  It's hard to say what it is classed as until the next scan, mine was called an anembryonic pregnancy.  Just to give you a little bit of hope though, I have heard of lots of people experience this and then see a heartbeat at the next scan.  A lot can change in a week.

If it's not good news, make sure that you take time to grieve, and come to terms with it, let me know if you need any information where to get support,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks so much for the reply sorry for your loss, this board is truely amazing. Thank you all. Still waiting for thurs x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Well just got back from scan and the rollercoaster continues! The sac now has a tiny weeny yolk sac and a fetal pole but still no heart beat (9 weeks now) the situation is still extremely bleak but they dont want to do anything for another week to see what develops. I almost know this is doomed but feel i must give it a chance. If feels worse now i think because there is something there, trying and possibly fighting to survive. God this is so hard. Well must go and pick Jessica up, happy easter all. Speak soon sorry to run.

Trixxie


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

sorry things are so rough for you at the moment, we are always around if you need a chat. Keep in touch

Take care x


----------

